# Hardliner



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't intend to cause controversy but you may note that I will speak out if I see what I percieve as wrong.










It really looks worse when the other fella pulls his arguments.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

????????????


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

TClark said:


> ????????????


x2
sherman


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

sniffing gas fumes?


----------

